# It took me a long time to sign up to DPself help. I have because I want to share how I became well again.



## berrybeau (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone - I'm Emma and first developed DP 4 years ago (22yo) after 7 years of extreme anxiety.

Now I'm 26 and my DP is almost GONE. I used to read this website ALL the time whilst I was going through the worst of it but I didn't have the courage to join up.

I'm not sure where to share my recovery story but I'll have a look around and try and find the right area.

I'd just quickly like to state that I didn't EVER think I'd recover from DP.

I constantly questioned my existence,

I thought I made up my whole life,

I thought I may have been dead and living in a coma,

I worried that the sky was going to fall on me,

I thought my boyfriend was fake,

I thought I'd jump out of the car whilst it was moving (with no intention of doing so)

and I thought this is IT for me. I'm stuck with it.

After working SUPER hard on my anxiety with a psychologist as well as changing my WHOLE diet to gf and dairy free + heaps of fruit and veg, going to yoga and working on mindfullness I'm SO MUCH BETTER.

I have only had DP maybe 3 times in the past 3 months for a max of 5mins (usually before my period).

I don't even mind it now because I know it just goes away like it came.

My whole story is here: http://www.facebook.com/berrybeauofficial

*admin please delete link if need be*

Sending love to everyone going through this horrible side effect of anxiety, mj use or any other reason you have it.

REMEMBER : it's not a disorder, it's just a side effect that will LEAVE.

x x x


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Emma,

Thanks for taking the time to sign up and share your experience with us 

You are a DP Warrior


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your journey. It's words of hope like these that can make a lot of difference to DPers.

To your continued good health!


----------



## berrybeau (Jun 17, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hey Emma,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to sign up and share your experience with us
> 
> You are a DP Warrior


Thank you ThoughtOnFire ! Means a lot.


----------



## berrybeau (Jun 17, 2016)

KJames said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your journey. It's words of hope like these that can make a lot of difference to DPers.
> 
> To your continued good health!


Thanks so much KJames!! x


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats on the recovery! Hopefully you can do some amazing things with your renewed health.

I've totally altered my diet in a similar fashion and am seeing results. It's still a long process for me given I got DP from acid and am convinced I fried some part of my brain that is now being rebuilt, but ever since adjusting my diet I've started to improve faster than before. I honestly believe the way to heal is through diet and healthy lifestyle. Our bodies are out of balance and the only way to stabilize them is through a holistic approach as you mentioned above. Yoga is scientifically proven to do wonders to the brain and body. Mix that with a little cardio, some meditation, social connectivity, staying busy and you've got a decent recipe to heal, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Good stuff! I like the simplicity of your healing


----------



## Tronick (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats! I agree about diet too, I went Vegan and saw massive improvements alongside medication


----------

